# 35 acres + house, approx 1 hr to Kansas City, MO



## Hawah (Feb 6, 2014)

My sister is moving and needs to sell her property and some livestock in Kingston, Missouri (a little over an hour northeast of Kansas City):

*35 acres with a newer 3bed, 1 1/2 bath home. Listed by owner at $194,000.*

Zillow listing - http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2746-NE-Dustin-Rd-Kingston-MO-64650/2107463809_zpid/
*
Sheep: Romney and Polypay and Merino, in various combinations.*

Craigslist ad - http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4494229857.html

They've owned the property for several years and didn't bother much with crops (except for a small kitchen garden), as their preference was livestock (cows, goats, sheep, pigs, ducks, chickens, and one horse). For someone who wants to grow crops, I'm guessing that the land should be well manured and ready to go.

Only downsides: Ticks, chiggers (this IS Missouri we're talking about), and a bit of a long commute to the city for jobs. :grin:

If you are interested, please respond through the Zillow or Craigslist ads as I don't often have time to come on this site (despite how much I love it).

Thank you!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Whoever might buy this property could for entertainment, ride into Warrensbburg, MO. and check out "Old Drum" the famous statue of a dog.....CMSU>>>>


----------

